# Which type of sprinkler system would be required?



## Meadowbend99 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi,

I have a project with an existing house being used in conjunction with a ballroom.  The intent of the house is to hold receptions and on the second floor provide lodging for up to 9 people.  They would like to be able to fit 250-299 people in the house for functions.

I was planning to submit the project as mixed use A-3 and R-3 with no separation as allowed in IEBC with a NFPA 13 sprinkler system.  Unbeknownst to me, the contractor went ahead and installed a 13D system.   I do not believe a 13D can be used for mixed use.  However, they will be under 300 occupants,  well under 12,000 SF, and no assembly spaces on other floors other than level of exit discharge.  If they don't trigger the need for a sprinkler system with the A-3 occupancy, would they be able to use the 13D system as mixed use?  With a straight R-3 occupancy I can only get up to 160 occupants.    

Per 2012 International Existing Building Code
1011.1.1.1 Change of occupancy classification without separation.
Where a portion of an existing building is changed to a new occupancy classification or where there is a change of occupancy within a space where there is a different fire protection system threshold requirement in Chapter 9 of the International Building Code, and that portion is not separated from the remainder of the building with fire barriers having a fire-resistance rating as required in the International Building Code for the separate occupancy, the entire building shall comply with all of the requirements of Chapter 9 of this code applied throughout the building for the most restrictive occupancy classification in the building and with the requirements of this chapter.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2019)

I would say no 13 D would not fly.

Since you have to sprinkle the entire building and 13d is not for commercial and neither is 13R in this setting.



How many sq ft per floor??


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2019)

A-2??????


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2019)

2.1.2 Group A-2. 
An _automatic sprinkler system_ shall be provided for Group A-2 occupancies where one of the following conditions exists: 

1. The _fire area_ exceeds 5,000 square feet (464.5 m2); 

2. The _fire area_ has an _occupant load_ of 100 or more; or 

3. The _fire area_ is located on a floor other than a _level of exitdischarge_ serving such occupancies.


----------



## Meadowbend99 (Feb 21, 2019)

If used how they want it would be A-3.  Similar setup as a funeral parlor/museum.  Used for mingling but not dining.

First floor around 4500 sf, second around 3500 sf.

The rooms are separated such that we could do a B with accessory A, but they want a high occupant load.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2019)

A-3 might be possible ?

Without a floor plan to look at hard to say what ol would be.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2019)

Is this in city limits or county ??


----------



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

_"250-299 people in the house for functions?"_

*That is not a House*


----------



## tmurray (Feb 22, 2019)

mark handler said:


> _"250-299 people in the house for functions?"_
> 
> *That is not a House*



13D, 1.1.1: This standard shall cover the design, installation, and maintenance of automatic sprinkler systems for protection against the fire hazards in one- and Two-family dwellings and manufactured homes. 

If it is not a house it is outside the scope of the standard. It is as simple as that. You are correct that this should be a 13 system.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 22, 2019)

Agree with previous comments: Must be sprinklered throughout due to the Group R, and it must be an NFPA-13 system. If the building's primary use was the lodging and the event space was secondary, then an NFPA-13R system would have been acceptable; but with only 9 lodging occupants and 250-299 assembly occupants, an assembly is definitely the primary use.


----------

